
660 Semi-convincing marketing articles written by AI in 45min - kristintynski
http://thismarketingblogdoesnotexist.com/?p=4119
======
kristintynski
Written with Grover model (transformer), from AllenAI (IMO, does way better
with this type of content than anything I've seen from GPT-2)

